# Conflicting info regarding probiotic temperature storage



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

Most of the probiotics I've seen say it is OK to keep them stored at room temperature. For example, Flora-Q says: _Potency guaranteed through expiration date on package when stored at room temperature (25º C/77º F) or below._But VSL#3 says: _The shelf life of the product is 1 year when refrigerated and about 1 week when stored at room temperature (24°C / 75°F). If it is left at room temperature for long periods of time or exposed to excessive heat, the microorganisms in VSL#3® can become greatly reduced._Do the other probiotics have some sort of ingredient that allows them to be kept at room temperature for a longer period of time than VSL#3? Or has VSL#3 done more scientific studies on how long probiotics can last without refrigeration?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it depends on the strain(s) and how it is prepared.I would follow whatever the manufacturer says about the product as they know which way they made it.K.


----------

